
Is Tether influencing Bitcoin pricing? - blopeur
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3195066
======
blopeur
FT article on the subject can be found at:
[https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2018/06/13/1528904202000/Has-
bit...](https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2018/06/13/1528904202000/Has-bitcoin-come-
to-the-end-of-its-Tether-/)

